# LI reptile show?



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey everyone i just wanted to know who will be attending the reptile show in Huntington. Im really looking for plants and cuttings for some projects im working on. PM me with what you got.

-Nick


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be in the one in Millville on the 17th. Its at the Hilton. I will have frogs and premade vivs.
Buddy


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

I know Tim Heath always attends the LI show. Just frogs and feeders though no plants


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry I meant Melville. Yes Tim and I will be the only ones with frogs.
Buddy


----------



## d16punk (Mar 25, 2011)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Sorry I meant Melville. Yes Tim and I will be the only ones with frogs.
> Buddy


I'll be attending the Melville one as well. What kind of frogs are you going to have available?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

d16punk said:


> I'll be attending the Melville one as well. What kind of frogs are you going to have available?


I will have Green and Black Auratus, Azureus, Alanis, maybe some leucs and Vittatus.
Buddy


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Im excited to go  I dont know If I'll purchase anything, depends of they have plants haha. Do you know if anyone there will have plants? Even random people not from DB do people bring plants?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Slither reptiles has some but I might also .
Buddy


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright cuz i need to stock up for a MONSTER creation


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Who is attending this Sunday? If you need anything let me know. I might have it or know someone who might.
Buddy


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

I'm going to need springs and isos. A couple each.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I may have springs. Trop. Whites I think I have. Still working on culturing Isos.
Buddy


----------



## Dworon1 (May 19, 2012)

Cool. See you there.


----------



## d16punk (Mar 25, 2011)

Buddys going to have all my money by the end of the show.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Still interested in plants! Lol


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

d16punk said:


> Buddys going to have all my money by the end of the show.


Haha that's the goal isn't it? ;D I may have plants. I'll let you know if I bring them.
Buddy


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright great! I am also buying 2 verts and a fogger from two other DB members


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

reptiles12 said:


> Alright great! I am also buying 2 verts and a fogger from two other DB members


The zoomed kind or a DIY?
Buddy


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

This ended up being a nice show with a giant turnout. Im sorry for all who missed it.
Buddy


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes it was great, I also picked up a 30g hex tank for 15 bucks! The vert was a DIY and the other was a 20L. They both have very beautiful backgrounds and have so many plants in them.


----------

